# 2 Adults & 2 Children basic cover



## roadrunner (3 Jan 2013)

Getting confused with all options available.
Has anyone done the research for 2 Adults & 2 Children basic cover  - what are the best options? Both children under 2 - one newborn. thanks


----------



## snowyb (3 Jan 2013)

Hi roadrunner,

What is your renewal date? or are you taking out health insurance for the first time?

Glohealth has an offer on at present for their 'Better Plan'  which gives free cover for children upto age 3.

 Price per adult:    795 pa.
This plan offers good hospital cover for public hospitals, private hospitals and  hitech hospitals(blackrock clinic,mater private}.  There is limited outpatient cover( ie cover for gp visits,consultant and dental etc) with this plan.
NOTE;  This plan will go up in price on Jan 30th 2013.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298/

An alternative option including good hospital cover and good outpatient cover is with Laya Healthcare. 

Adult Option;  ' Total Health Choice'  Price per adult 874pa

Best Child Options; ' Health Smart ' Price per child 130pa -good hospital,limited outpatient

                          ' Health Smart Family' Price per child 200pa -              
                          (good hospital + good outpatient cover)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?323&294&295/


There are cheaper plans available if you just want public hospital cover which covers all the major hospitals in the country, including all the children's hospitals also.

Note; children can be on different plans to their parents.

Snowyb


----------

